# pc not booting after instal asus ati 5450 hd gpu



## sanads (Jun 13, 2012)

I just buy this product , but after installing the gpu pc won't start. but when I remove gpu everything works fine. 

my cofig: Intel core2duo e66, msi g31tm, 320 hd, fsp saga II 500, lg 20inch led


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

by won't start what do you mean ?? pc showing no display or even the cabinet lights are not getting on / cpu fan not spinning ??

If you are not getting any display then before installing the gfx card set initial / primary display source as pci-e/peg from bios setting - save and rebot shutdown and install the gfx card and turn the pc back on or else after installing the gfx card reset cmos setting by removing the cmos battery and putting it back on after 2-3 mins.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2012)

have you connected the power cable to the GFX card?


----------



## sanads (Jun 13, 2012)

this card has not any power connector point


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 13, 2012)

sanads said:


> this card has not any power connector point


ahem...


topgear said:


> by won't start what do you mean ?? pc showing no display or even the cabinet lights are not getting on / cpu fan not spinning ??


----------



## sanads (Jun 13, 2012)

@top gear, pc not starting. lcd light blinking

my mb model MSI G31TM-P21   , does this support asus 5450 hd gpu


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 13, 2012)

clean dusts from pcie slot, install ur card, take out ur mobo batery(bios reset) and place it back after 30 sec, connect it with ur monitor then switch on ur pc.
If these were not working try that card in another pc any u might need to update ur bios as well.
Good luck.


----------



## sanads (Jun 13, 2012)

I tried every thing also bios update but still not working. when I start the pc generally a beep sound there, after installing gpu no beep sound also.


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2012)

You need to try the GPU in another machine.


----------



## sanads (Jun 24, 2012)

is my board support that gpu ati 5450.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2012)

what is the version of PCIe Express slot in the GPU & motherboard? Heard there is conflict if you use a PCIE 2.1 GPU on a board with PCIE 1.1 slot. Checked motherboards website. It has PCIE X 16 1 (1.0 or 1.1) slot.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ the mobo has PCI Express X16 slot which is complaint to V1.0a.


----------



## sanads (Jun 25, 2012)

gpu pci 16 v2. that why gpu not support the motherboard


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

all pci-e x16 ( regardless of version ) gfx cards are compatible with every pci-e x16 slot ( regardless of version ) - if it's not working check for a bios update on the motherboard manufacturer's website.


----------



## sanads (Jun 26, 2012)

I already update bios but still not working


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> all pci-e x16 ( regardless of version ) gfx cards are compatible with every pci-e x16 slot ( regardless of version ) - if it's not working check for a bios update on the motherboard manufacturer's website.



i have read at least one such report about a month ago here only. Even i feel GPUs should work regardless of what version the interface is but if OP can try the GPU in some friends pc or even some pc shop. Just to be sure.


----------



## kisame (Jun 26, 2012)

What procedure did you follow to install your new gpu??
Correct english please or just explain in hindi.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2012)

Sam said:


> i have read at least one such report about a month ago here only. Even i feel GPUs should work regardless of what version the interface is but if OP can try the GPU in some friends pc or even some pc shop. Just to be sure.



I've read similar compatibility issues with only some old nforce 4/5 series chipset and pci-e 2.1 gfx cards - never read/heard any such issues with g31 chipset based mobo's though and so far I've seen every pci-e 2.1 gfx cards working on g31 mobos - so you are right, Op need to check the gfx card on a friend's pc.


----------

